# New Workbench



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

We've been in the new house for awhile now and in the process of doing stuff around the house it finally got to the point where the garage had to be organized a little better and I needed a workbench. This was my first wood working project I undertook on my own and it turned out nice. No major flaws, extra materials, or missing fingers. I'm calling this one a win!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Great job.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nice job...but you might as well start on another one just like it right now.. Tools just seem to accumulate out of thin air once you start messing with them and there is no such thing as enough peg board..:biggrin:


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks great, but you better keep this picture, because it will not be this clean again.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great job!


----------

